# ADSL & 3G Internet Packages



## globalfamily (Aug 12, 2013)

Hello everyone, is anyone able to shed some light on decent adsl & 3G ineternet packages and providers. My work is global, and once in Portugal I will downscale, but I will still need the internet for at least 6 hours a day at my home office, and 3G when on the move. 

ADSL - best speeds and 20-30 Gig minimum per month

Most likely be living in the Lisbon region

Thank you


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Good high speed connection is all about location, without specific address it's difficult to say but Lisbon you should be fine, useage if paid by Direct Debit is normally unlimited, on the move you might need more than one providers SIM card because 3-4G will depend on the mast for area your in


----------



## globalfamily (Aug 12, 2013)

Thank you Canoeman, much obliged. I understand that things are shady with banks all over the world, but if I had to open a bank account, and I would have to, is there such a thing as a good, better or best bank in Portugal?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

I can only go on our preference which currently is Millennium bcp, had a/c/s with Santander/Totta & BES find Millenium slightly better


----------



## Slackrat (Apr 30, 2013)

I personally have no problem with Santander Totta.

But then I keep only a small balance on my debit card/account sufficient to pay my ISP and such other establishments as insist upon a Portuguese card.

The caveat is that several months ago Standard and Poors downgraded Santander Totta's parent, Spanish Banco Santander, which is making it more difficult and expensive for Banco Santander to borrow money.

And Santander Totta is a wholly owned, single share subsidiary of Banco Santander.

There are rules and legislation to prohibit Banco Santander stripping off Santander Totta's assets to cover problems in Spain.

The easiest way of course would be to declare a mega dividend on the single Santander Totta share, but this too is illegal.

However, cast around the internet and you will find that in extremis, none of the major banks give a hoot for rules or legislation, and nobody yet has gone to jail.


----------



## Slackrat (Apr 30, 2013)

Slackrat said:


> However, *cast around the internet *and you will find that in extremis, none of the major banks give a hoot for rules or legislation, and nobody yet has gone to jail.


Just a tip for any paranoid or security conscious members:

https://www.ixquick.com/

and:
https://www.startpage.com/

Don't record your ISP/ID/WhatEver when you use them to perform Web searches.


----------

